# New shipment of corals ready for sale tomorrow thursday



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

*New shipment of corals ready for sale Thursday

Check out the pictures 
*

http://s783.photobucket.com/user/NAF...?sort=3&page=1


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

any nps?
thx


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

page comes up with error. Did I click the link too hard?


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

i believe this one should be the correct link:

http://s783.photobucket.com/user/NAFBFISH/library/feb 11 2015 coral shipment?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

And what time exactly is this shipment being released tomorrow????


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Why almost everything look green?


----------

